# Need Help Growing Your Business?



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

I work for a business development company and would like to speak with business owners about strategies that could help grow their business. I have a passion for the Pensacola area and want to help local businesses grow. I am an avid fisherman and boater so if anyone wants to spendsome timefishing or just grabbing lunch,and talking about business ideas, I'd welcome the opportunity.

Steve (CoFlaFisherman)


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

PM sent.


----------

